# Critical Skills Visa



## siriuszw (Nov 10, 2017)

I am currently studying for UNISA IT Diploma course and is certified in various IT courses. Also, am working for a JSE company in their IT department on a permanent basis for over 5 years and using the ZEP visa. Now I want to get the CSV. Is this possible for me to apply for it now? What route can I take to get it?


----------

